
Twitter's Growing Ecosystem: Building on Twitter - ivankirigin
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/09/04/0413_twitter_ecosystem/index.htm
======
SingAlong
The article states: "Twitter makes its code available to outside developers"

I understand that this article targets people other than developers also, so
they've not used anything technical like "API", but to make more sense,
shouldn't that read:

"Twitter makes its data available to outside developers"

~~~
ivankirigin
It's not just the data, it's the ability to push to the platform. I like the
phrase "open tools" in place of API.

An API is making your code available for others to call, but this phrasing
could be confused with open source.

------
Alex3917
This Squidoo lens is probably the most comprehensive list of Twitter apps on
the web:

<http://www.squidoo.com/twitterapps>

~~~
madmotive
For even more check out: <http://twitdom.com> & <http://twtbase.com>

